# [gelöst] Probleme mit KMS.

## Klaus Meier

Jetzt bin ich endlich dazu gekommen, meinen neuen Rechner zusammenzunageln. Mit einer Radeon 4870. KMS habe ich soweit hin bekommen. Problem: Der Rechner booten im normalen VGA-Modus, erzählt mir da ziemlich viel über die Grafikkarte, über die Firmware, die verwendet wird und dann hängt er ewig lange. Hab zuerst schon gedacht, er hätte sich aufgehängt und wollte Reset drücken. Aber dann kam er doch noch.

Da kann man doch bestimmt etwas gegen machen, dass da fast eine Minute Pause eingelegt wird.

Und nun wird es lustig: Ich musste einmal radeon.modeset=1 als Kernelparameter angeben, um KMS zu aktivieren. Hab es dann entfernt, KMS war trotzdem da. Geht dann nur mit radeon.modeset=0 weg. Wo wird das denn gespeichert?

Und jetzt noch ein Problem: Mit KMS sind die Arbeitsflächen-Effekte bei KDE weg.

Eine xorg.conf habe ich nicht, es funktioniert alles prächtig ohne. So, wie ich es mir wünsche, wo ich sonst immer gebastelt habe wegen Maustasten und so, da bin ich begeistert.Last edited by Klaus Meier on Sat Mar 20, 2010 9:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boris64

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Jetzt bin ich endlich dazu gekommen, meinen neuen Rechner zusammenzunageln. Mit einer Radeon 4870. KMS habe ich soweit hin bekommen. Problem: Der Rechner booten im normalen VGA-Modus, erzählt mir da ziemlich viel über die Grafikkarte, über die Firmware, die verwendet wird und dann hängt er ewig lange. Hab zuerst schon gedacht, er hätte sich aufgehängt und wollte Reset drücken. Aber dann kam er doch noch.
> 
> Da kann man doch bestimmt etwas gegen machen, dass da fast eine Minute Pause eingelegt wird.
> 
> 

 

Der Output von "dmesg" wäre bestimmt auch interessant  :Wink: 

Musst du eventuell noch die Firmware hinzufügen? Bestimmte Firmware

muss für bestimmte Funktionen (IRQ-Krams z.B.) vorhanden sein, guck einfach 

mal unter /lib/firmware/radeon nach RV770_pfp.bin/RV770_me.bin/R700_rlc.bin,

falls du "radeon" als Modul lädst.

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und nun wird es lustig: Ich musste einmal radeon.modeset=1 als Kernelparameter angeben, um KMS zu aktivieren. Hab es dann entfernt, KMS war trotzdem da. Geht dann nur mit radeon.modeset=0 weg. Wo wird das denn gespeichert?

 

Seit Kernel-2.6.33 ist KMS für das Radeon-Modul standardmäßig aktiviert, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und jetzt noch ein Problem: Mit KMS sind die Arbeitsflächen-Effekte bei KDE weg.

 

Benutzt du auch die neuesten Versionen von libdrm/xf86-video-ati/mesa? Falls es da noch 

Probleme gibt, solltest du eventuell mal die *-9999-Ebuilds aus dem "x11"-Overlay

ausprobieren. Diese nutze ich auch (ebenfalls eine RadeonHD4870) und damit sollten

die meisten KDE4-Effekte super funktionieren.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also KMS ist nicht standardmäßig aktiviert, sondern von staging in den richtigen Kernel gerutscht. 

Aber dmesg hat weiter geholfen. 

```
[drm] Loading RV770 Microcode

platform radeon_cp.0: firmware: using built-in firmware radeon/RV770_pfp.bin

platform radeon_cp.0: firmware: using built-in firmware radeon/RV770_me.bin

platform radeon_cp.0: firmware: requesting radeon/R700_rlc.bin

r600_cp: Failed to load firmware "radeon/R700_rlc.bin"

[drm:rv770_startup] *ERROR* Failed to load firmware!

radeon 0000:01:00.0: disabling GPU acceleration

radeon 0000:01:00.0: ffff88012fa39600 unpin not necessary

radeon 0000:01:00.0: ffff88012fa39600 unpin not necessary
```

Ich denke, das sag alles. Aber jetzt gehe ich erst mal ins Bett, heute geht es weiter.

----------

## boris64

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Also KMS ist nicht standardmäßig aktiviert, sondern von staging in den richtigen Kernel gerutscht. 
> 
> Aber dmesg hat weiter geholfen. 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Auf http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/dwmw2/linux-firmware.git;a=commit;h=d9076a54d74e371a11e1206b4a26e2e428045b9e

kannst du die Firmware-Datei "R700_rlc.bin" herunterladen.

Direktlink:

http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/dwmw2/linux-firmware.git;a=blob;f=radeon/R700_rlc.bin;h=280568f9ea394dde42ee31be63ab86a3e46b6939;hb=d9076a54d74e371a11e1206b4a26e2e428045b9e

Einfach in /lib/firmware/radeon/ speichern und das radeon-Modul 

neu laden bzw. den Rechner neustarten.

HTH  :Wink: 

----------

## schachti

Oder einfach x11-drivers/radeon-ucode installieren.   :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Oder einfach x11-drivers/radeon-ucode installieren.  

 Das ist die bessere Lösung, weil da auch noch Hinweise kommen, was ich am Kernel für die Firmware noch machen muss. Und ein schöner Link für eine Anleitung dabei. Danke, es geht!

----------

## ArneBab

Da es das bei mir nicht mehr gesagt hat: 

in /usr/src/linux/.config: 

```
CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/R600_rlc.bin radeon/R700_rlc.bin"
```

(also einfach beide anhängen)

Dann noch sicherstellen, dass die configs passen: 

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y 

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"

via https://lists.linux-foundation.org/pipermail/bugme-janitors/2010-April/020036.html

----------

